# Trefor Quarry - North Wales - June2011



## The Cat Crept In (Jun 26, 2011)

Located at the top of a steep incline, a long derelict quarry building built in 1923. Such an imposing structure from the village of Trefor. 

A granite quarry, 'Trefor granite quarry' or the Yr Eifl quarry opened there in 1850. The industrial narrow gauge railway—Trefor Quarry railway—opened in 1865 and brought rock from the quarry to the coast, but was gradually replaced by road transport and was finally closed in 1960. Trefor granite is used to make curling rocks.




































































Pier to load stone onto ships.

















Thanks for looking...


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 27, 2011)

Ooh, nice. Really like that.


----------



## Janey68 (Jun 27, 2011)

What an amazing place...great pics


----------

